# did you pms symptoms and end up being pregnant??



## starbound25

Hi all ok I"m 7dpo and having pms symptoms but we did bd during O so I'm just wondering if any of you pregnant ladies had PMS symptoms and ended up being pregnant??
thanks


----------



## mamama

I most definitely was convinced I was about to get my period when it turned out I was pregnant. Sore breasts, mild cramps, and I kept feeling discharge that felt like blood. I was amazed at how similar it felt. Once I was a week late I took a test. Now I'm 23 weeks!


----------



## 2 in August

Me too. This baby was a complete surprise. I felt like I had really bad pms. It was right around Christmas so I was really busy and was just cursing out the fact that my period was making me feel so horrible. Then I realized that I actually had felt like that for over 2 weeks. So after waiting until after Christmas (still thinking that it was all stress related) and my body was still acting up I finally tested and now I'm 31 weeks pg.


----------



## shelbean91

W/ds2, I was convinced my period was going to start any day b/c of the 'pms' I was having.


----------



## libragirl

me too - I was convinced I had PMS, all the classic symptoms, and I turned out to be PG. Really different from my other pregnancy (ended in m/c) - I felt wierd right away.


----------



## pinuchkin

Both times now I've been angrily waiting for a recalcitrant AF that never showed, and took a HPT almost as an afterthought when the very much expected period didn't come.


----------



## heabrook

I was almost sure that I was going to start my period. Then, I was 100% convinced that I did when I began to lightly spot. However, it never progressed to anything more which was very, very unusual. I mentioned it to my mom, who told me that she spotted when she was pregnant with me and that I could possibly be pregnant. So, with my husband, I took a pregnancy test and it was positive.


----------



## brianasmith

I had really bad pms symptoms. I was so sure I was about to start had even taken tests 8 days in a row all BFN. My doctor was concerned because I hadnt started yet and was getting BFN so the prescribed me some meds to help me start and the night before I was going to take them I took another test and it was BFP


----------



## wanderinggypsy

PMS symptoms galore with this pregnancy. I was sure that our attempts to conceive hadn't worked! I was cramping (quite a bit, actually it occurs to me in retrospect), bloated, BITCHY, textbook PMS. But it was a positive at 11 dpo.


----------



## swampwitch

I had really sore breasts for a week or so...a couple of weeks later I thought I had the flu, turns out I had a baby. I'll take a baby over the flu!


----------



## Nathan1097

Hi. Looks like you turned out to be pregnant, huh?


----------



## Chenry77

Hello, I would just like to agree and say, YES, you can definitely be pregnant and have every indication that you are about to start your period.

I took an early pregnancy test 4 days before my period was due and it turned up negative, DO NOT TRUST THOSE. My "PMS" was especially bad, I had every symptom you can think of, bloating, breakouts, severe mood swings, bad cramps, etc. I felt so ridiculously menstrual. I just thought it was a bad PMS cycle, because I have those ever so often. When I was 4 days LATE, I thought I might take a pregnancy test just to "be sure" even though I am late ever so often. And to be completely honest, I thought I was wasting the test because I knew I wasn't pg with these symptoms. Low and behold, (and to my utter shock) the test came back positive and so did 2 others and a clinical test.. and I am now 7 weeks pg.


----------



## rosesnivy

I logged into the forum today to see if anyone could answer this question...guess you already answered...before I asked







Anyway, nearly a week late on AF...and have had bad PMS symptoms. Haven't taken a test yet...guess I'll wait a few more days.


----------



## rebecca03

I also thought I was just about to start my period when I ended up pregnant. I had the classic PMS symptons, moodiness, sore breasts, bloating. I was SURE that I was due for my period any day (my periods have never been regular, always a few days early or late). After a few days of being sick in the morning, I decided to get a HPT and it turned out positive!


----------



## claddaghmom

No PMS symptoms for several weeks. My first symptoms were the intense need to eat jars of pickles (literally jars) and fatigue so bad I slept in all day for three days in a row.

I got the tenderness, cramping, moodiness, etc around week 3/4.

Interestingly, I still follow my cycle during pregnancy. I actually get cramping a couple days before I would have been due for a period, I still get my monthly migraine right on time and I still have my ahem, "sex drive" mid-monthly.


----------



## Meg08

I had such strong PMS symptoms I was sure AF was right around the corner (for about 2 weeks) and it didn't even dawn on me to take a pregnancy test. I even went out with a pad the night before I tested, I was so convinced AF was coming and thought it would come with a vengence. When DH mentioned I might be pregnant, I insisted I couldn't because AF was about to come. When we got home, I checked and AF was 9 days late. The test was positive before I could blink the next morning.


----------



## wobblykate

Yep. I was so convinced I was NOT pregnant I even had a corona







. I'm sure baby's fine, but that's how convinced I was. Now 18 weeks.


----------

